# 3 or 4 Finger hinge and your experience



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I've shot both and prefer the 3 finger...
i'll caution that you shouldn't base your decision on asking what other people use, because the number of fingers on your hinge depends on how well efficiently your execution imparts the needed rotation to your release. it is an individual need, not based on popularity. the only other aspect is based on comfort, which is also an individual decision.
the bad part of this, is that unless you have established a good execution, it's difficult to examine your own needs, and the expense of experimenting can be prohibitive. 
there are some hinges out now, that have attachments that convert them from 3 to 4 finger.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I guess it's according to whether or not you're using PBT (or whatever the pet phrase of the week is).


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

JV NC said:


> I guess it's according to whether or not you're using PBT (or whatever the pet phrase of the week is).


In that case we better include the two finger hinge


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

it also applies to the method of rotation you prefer. if you use the relaxation method or the squeeze the outer fingers method the distance from the hinges pivot to where ever the hinge rotates in your hand will affect how easily it rotates and wrist manipulation really doesn't apply to this issue's consideration, other than the personal choice of how many fingers a simply more comfortable for the individual to draw and hold with.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, to those who are trying to help, I sincerely appreciate your experience. And to those who feel the post was inappropriate for the forum, I apologize and will refrain. I will say I have been shooting for a long time and have hunted with a bow for a lifetime. No, I am not intermediate with a hinge. I just thought I might get help here, which has been willingly given by most.

You are correct; I am a beginner in hinges. I guess I need to find the beginners forum.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

In regards to forum posts. I see two sides and honestly don't know how I feel long term. I can see those wanting to ask archers above their skill level for help. We all do that. If you didn't you would either not progress or progress slowly. But, if this was an open forum for all kinds of questions like that it would get away from it's original intent. I think because of that, we should try to make this sub forum a place that already has a lot of the content others might want to see. And make it easier for them to search out and find, and not through a thread with pages of bickering mixed in.... Too soon?

Anyways, to the question at hand. I like a three finger release. I found that with a four finger release my hand was too rigid and I didn't have the control over a release I liked or wanted. I would either have problems relaxing my hand for execution styles that incorporate that, or I would over power a release and not have smooth and fluid movement on increasing tension with the outside fingers.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

To be very candid I was interested to see the ratio of I&A people who clicked 3 vs 4. :cheers:


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You know what, I just spent a good 30 minutes working with mitchell in a pm and he just wants to get started and then I come on here and find him getting made to feel like he is doing something wrong. Some of you guys are never going to be allowed around my campfire.

I had the same issue when I started shooting hinges and for me I was looking for a product that would solve my problem and by spending money on the correct one I would be fixed. Well obviously that was a incorrect stinking thought process and I ended up getting a 4 finger stan micro III and I hated it, I got a three finger or two and I ended up giving my 4 finger one to a buddy and he shot it. 

In the end I have learned that it is just shooter preference and for me I learned with a three finger and my system prefers a three finger but it really doesn't matter. There are 89 dollar scott black holes and longhorns on sale right now that are 3 finger hinges and they are sweet. I even saw a 4 finger brass tru ball bt gold that looked really sweet for under a hundred.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Basic question: What release should I buy
Intermediate question: Why do you prefer a release with these features on it
Basic question: Should I buy a hinge
Intermediate question: How do these attributes effect how you use a hinge

This one is another grey area one (Like the backspin one).

Basic reply: I use brand X cause their awesome!

Intermediate reply: For me, I use a 3 finger when I use a hinge, and a 4 finger when I use a thumb trigger.
The reason WHY is that with the thumb trigger, I like to have a very heavy trigger so I can preload that trigger confidently. The 4 finger Thumb trigger gives me a little more leverage to beat the heavy trigger.
The hinge has virtually no resistance, so 3 fingers are plenty. I don't go down to 2 fingers because I don't find it as comfortable when putting 100+ arrows down range.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm perhaps barely into being an intermediate hinge shooter. However I have tried 2, 3 and 4 finger hinges. 2 was the worst for me, too much load on the fingers and just felt vague like being on a balance beam. The 4 felt very rigid, there was only one way to hold my hand and it wasn't really that relaxed. 
I've tried a few different 3 finger hinges and they all felt different. I generally hold more weight on my middle finger compared to the others, so I like a hinge that has a bit of sweep for the ring finger. I also like a hinge which is fairly thick and flat where the fingers contact. Thinner ones like a Stan just didn't mesh for me.

Ultimately how many fingers are on the hinge is only part of what makes you gel with a particular model.

-Grant


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

And then figure the different angles of handles and some handles have finger grooves and others don't.....


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

After talking to this guy in pm's he got access to all of the things that he needs so that he can set up his new hinge and begin training with it, that is the value of this kind of thread. He didn't have the experience with hinges to know that doing this kind of poll wasn't his answer to hinge shooting but by making this poll and thread he now has a specific outline of things to follow and get on his way to becoming a hinge shooter with either a 3 or 4 finger hinge. 

I refuse to forget that I was that guy who got hinges and suffered with blisters and sore fingers and poor shooting, I was that guy that just needed somebody to step up and give me a good outline to follow to get on my way. I GOT NOTHING.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Let me see I asked many of these same questions and I really wanted a hinge release but I was told that I should get a carter evolution because that was the only true back tension release out there, I had been hearing many times that back tension was the key and only way so instead of getting a hinge I dropped 185 dollars plus tax on a evolution and wasted 2 months of my life and actually handed it back to the shop owner and said please get rid of this thing. Then I got a used stan micro III hinge and a tru ball bt gold and suffered for another few months and then I purchased a tru ball sweetspot and I suffered for another few months and then I got the stan back and cut off the fourth finger and made it a 3 finger hinge and then I suffered for a while longer and guess what I was here asking questions and wanting to learn and nobody stepped up with any guidelines to follow

I did the work and I figured out this stuff on my own and I put together a very simple set of articles that I give out to hundreds of people, I choose to see every one of these guys as a guy just like me who just needs something to help put things in a order that he can follow and get on top of hinge shooting. Once you get on top of hinge shooting then you can go your own way with your method of choice and find out how good you can be.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I can remember suffering so bad but guys had told me that you can't go back to your index finger release and you have to stay committed but my problem was that I couldn't get the hinge to fire, it was the sweetspot with a safety and I was to the point where I carried a little bottle of baby powder and I put it on my hand all day long at the asa events so that the hinge would slip in my fingers to create some rotation and fire. I was in open b at the time.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Mahly said:


> Basic question: What release should I buy
> Intermediate question: Why do you prefer a release with these features on it
> Basic question: Should I buy a hinge
> Intermediate question: How do these attributes effect how you use a hinge
> ...


What he said... exactly!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Padgett said:


> I can remember suffering so bad but guys had told me that you can't go back to your index finger release and you have to stay committed but my problem was that I couldn't get the hinge to fire, it was the sweetspot with a safety and I was to the point where I carried a little bottle of baby powder and I put it on my hand all day long at the asa events so that the hinge would slip in my fingers to create some rotation and fire. I was in open b at the time.


I suffered no less than you. I had the brand new out Sweet Spot (great thing since sliced bread) and couldn't get it set to save my life. I had the TRU Ball BT Gold and got tired of picking myself up. People said "You've got stay with the hinge." BS! I went back to a index and kicked butt once more. I used a Scott Mongoose for all IAA spots up until I went with a TRU Ball whatever (no longer made) for the 2006 IAA Indoor Championship. When I tried the hinge again it was the 2010 model? MagMicro Trio (no issues with the hook). I followed with the Deuce and got gooder. I then got with you and your articles and have gained lots of ground...2013? and have collected and added to my "Padgett Library" ever since. Since getting with you I can just about pick up any hinge and make it work for me. Might take a couple of shots to get use to the way it's set, but otherwise no problems....Whoops! I don't get along with my Stan Blackjack. My brother is making me a stainless steel post to replace the too short post. I've thought about just taking the barrel and pulling off, just haven't got around to it. Picked a Whalen Hooker and did good right off the bat.
So Doug Springer of Stanislawski got going through a phone call and your articles gave substance to Doug's instructions and gave much more. I applaud you.....


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You know, today has been a awesome day. I have worked with a few new guys and with a couple guys that I have worked with before and I wrote a couple posts that I am proud of and a couple that I am not. All in all I can't wait to do it again tomorrow, right now I am going to go shoot indoor for the first time in a few days.


----------



## Deputy Archer (Apr 12, 2009)

Padgett said:


> I can remember suffering so bad but guys had told me that you can't go back to your index finger release and you have to stay committed but my problem was that I couldn't get the hinge to fire, it was the sweetspot with a safety and I was to the point where I carried a little bottle of baby powder and I put it on my hand all day long at the asa events so that the hinge would slip in my fingers to create some rotation and fire. I was in open b at the time.


On days I struggle to get the hinge to go off..... I got the baby powder in the quiver to give me some slip too. Hopefully those days will fade


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

4 finger handles always felt awkward and most 4 finger hinges are gigantic in my hand and my pinky barely gets on the release. I do have a STAN Black Ice 4 in a medium that fits my hand really well, but I don't really shoot it, 4 fingers are easier to get to fire because you have more leverage using all fingers IMHO and just finger length and shape and shape of release and size of release helps dictate how easily it will pivot IMHO.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Deputy Archer said:


> On days I struggle to get the hinge to go off..... I got the baby powder in the quiver to give me some slip too. Hopefully those days will fade


Get on Padgett's set-up and execution articles. I'm fairly new to the hinge and there is never a moment that I struggle with it. Other parts of the shot sure, but the hinge is pure bliss.

-Grant


----------



## Maine Iceman (May 30, 2012)

mitchell, I see that padgett mentioned you are just getting started, and for that, I am sorry you're first handful of responses were negative.

For me, I have tried 4 finger and 3 finger, trigger and hinge on both. I have decided to use 3 finger for either style of release. I have a carter just b-cuz trigger release and a truball bt gold 3 finger hinge. When I shoot either release, I wind up letting my draw hand go slightly relaxed. This tends to give me the real surprise I am looking for. I found that a 4 finger kept so much of my hand involve, I felt like I needed to apply more than comfortable leverage to set off the release. In short, I felt like I was concentrating too much on my release and not enough on the whole shooting process. However, in the end, it truly boils down to personal preference. I feel there is too much involved with a 4 finger and others will feel differently. Try out both styles (maybe borrow a friends, if possible) and see what provides the most optimum comfort and reliability. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

In response to the poll: I like a three finger. I was having problems with rotation and tried a four finger, after I gave the Griv style relaxation technique a try it wouldn't work as well for me because my pinky is way shorter than my third finger and it just felt weird. If you've got big, long fingers, then maybe a four finger would feel more comfortable. Just my two cents. 
I would find a cheap one to play with and figure out how you like it, then decide if you want something different.


----------



## aeasley10 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have also been wondering the same before I buy my first release. 4 seems to feel more comfortable, yet I see many more guys using 3. Of course it's personal preference, but just like anything else...If many folks have the same feedback one way or another, a guy could use that feedback to make better decisions. 
"Sometimes what feels right to a rookie, still isn't right... as in so many things". I'm far from a rookie archer, but a rookie in the handheld release dept.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Funny thing is I became a three finger hinge guy back when I sucked, That is the problem with sucking and being frustrated. You end up making decisions on equipment and methods of using that equipment that can lead you down certain roads that may be good ones or dead end ones.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

for me it's a 3 finger.
Why...because a 4 finger makes me feel like I'm fisting the release creating more tension across the hand/wrist. Since I'm really a finger shooter, using split finger method, it only makes sense to use a similar method with a hand release.

When I did try a 4 finger I found that I was always trying to leverage the outside of the handle instead of relaxing- basically forcing the shot.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

hunted with a bow for over 50 years , started target archery 30 years ago,shot a hinge now for over 15 years,i like a three finger hinge but to be honest i usally shoot a two finger hinge and its much more consistent and accurate for me, maybe its because i started with a silver stano two finger ? i always did shoot that 2 finger stano well just that after about two weeks my dang hand went numb and i woke up in the middle of the night with terrible pain in my release hand. but the new two finger hinges with thumb bar are much better no numbing of hand or pain at night.so i use now a two finger true-ball sweet spot hinge,kinda like that safety too on the sweet spot hinge.


----------



## Cody Franceschi (Sep 26, 2014)

I personally like 3 finger. I have shot 2, 3, and 4 finger but that is what I prefer. But I have one friend that prefers 4 fingers and one that loves 2 finger releases, so I think you have to go to a shop and try all three and see whatcha like.

-Good Luck,
Cody


----------



## OhioBowGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

I would most definitely be considered a beginner compared to the majority of people that have commented in this thread. That being said, I started out on a four finger that my dad had laying around. The more i shot it, the more i felt i wanted to fist the whole release. Switched to a three finger and still had the same problem. Now, i shoot a 2 finger. I have big hands, and sausage fingers. The two finger to me feels most comfortable, and in my experience that is what it comes down to.

Fire away.


----------

